# 680 rincon trouble



## hondaforman06 (Jun 29, 2012)

my buddy is thinking of buting a 07 680 rincon. it runs fine has a hmf. the problem is the eletric shift. in manuel thumb shift it will get up too 2nd gear an wont go into 3rd. and it wont shift in auto matick. can anyone tell me how hard it will be to fix or what it maybe?


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

I heard that there are some speed sensors that determine to shift in the AUTO mode.. My buddy has the same issue on his 650, but he just uses his thumb to shift.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

been awhile since i let 1 on the place, but best i can rember ,the shift relays up front of the engine , 1 may be bad not letting it shift ,just turn ing on an thumb shift it see if both relays click ,theres also a t/s guide in the manual ,seems like 2nd gear was a default setting for some kind of shiffting problem , i will not work on rinnys anymore made me drink way to much beer


----------



## hondaforman06 (Jun 29, 2012)

lol yeah i was thinking sensors or somthing in the valve body. i heard the rinnys werent the best honda made lol


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

pos automitive type trans , we had 1 take on water a few yrs back ,what a pain ,you have to get every drop of water out of that pig, the last 1 i messed with we had bought it very neglected ,fixed it up ,new plastic,new cluster,hmf ex, 29.5 laws, fresh top end, bike was like new, sold it to a friend it came back twice with shifting problems, finialy got it repaired, an he sold it, i hope i never see another rinny, evan though i almost bought 2 in 06 ,then got the 650i


----------

